# My rats stink!



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

My male rats are getting really stinky. No matter how much you clean the cage out, they always make it stink again. I've attempted bathing the rats in just plain, warm water, but that doesn't affect them in anyway, except by making them grumpy!  

I was wondering, how do you bathe rats? I've googled it, but they didn't really answer any of my questions. What shampoo or soap do you use? Do you put them in a bath tub, or a bucket-sort-of-thing? I don't want them to get sick from their own smell, so help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

well most people fill a sink with warm water, a bit warmer than you would run your own bath as rats have a higher body temprature. you can either use baby shampoo or pet shampoo, personally i use baby shampoo because its easer to get. as for applying the shampoo i find its easier to put the shampoo on your own hands first, and sorta make it all foamy.You can dry them off with either a towl, or you can use a hairdryer on a low heat far away from the rat. and thats it really. hope they gett all clean. oh and it might be a good idea to clip there nails first as most rats dont really like water.Also the reason it smells so much might be because you clean it too often and they feel they have to make it smell like home. if you have a wire cage i wouldnt advise cleaning it more than once every 3 days.

hope this helped =]


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

my girls HATE baths... I have since used kitten cleaning wipes and they don't seem to mind. they smell good and they're soft afterwards.

what are you using for bedding? we used this soft recycled paper stuff for awhile (it was reccomended on here... can't remember the brand) that stuff had the worst smell.. that rats would smell like it (any plastic in the cage still faintly smells of it after being washed 34982348234 times) it didn't seem to do a good job absorbency-wise either... that didn't make it smell any better. We have since switched to 'yesterdays news' (compressed newspaper pellets) and have had much better luck, cage stays clean for almost a week (I clean there waste out every day or so... much easier now that they're littler trained)


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

It makes no sense to me that your rats could get sick from their own smell. Everything I've read says that rats are rather OCD about personal hygeine and are probably cleaning themselves 6+ times a day. So I'm pretty sure you don't have to worry about their health. 

Not that that makes the smell any better. :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

dimlights: There is ammonia in rat urine that can be very bad for their health. Look at it this way, it like you living in a small room and peeing and pooing on the floor and furniture. 

When I gave my boys a bath I used dawn (they were very greasy after intros began). I put some warm water in a bucket with the soap and used a cup to pour some on the rat, then rubbed him and held him under the faucet to rinse him off. Then I let him play in a towel to dry


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Glindella, I had never thought of using dawn for Barry's buck grease... it is brilliant! We use it at work all the time when pets come in covered in oil, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't use it a lot, it can be quite drying. But it does get the grease off  We should write them a letter telling them our new use for their product


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, we should.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I like using Dawn on two of my boys also, the greasy ones.  Everyone else gets johnsons body wash.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for the tips everyone! I tried washing the boys today but I just couldn't! They were clawing me and running up my arms and wetting me like crazy! simbakitten, I really should've clipped their claws first but I was thinking it would take way too long. 

glindella, what exactly is Dawn? And where do you get it from? I've never even heard of it, but from the sound of it; it's great! 

The bedding I have is compressed newspaper pellets, except cheaper then Yesterdays News. I only ever clean the cage out once each week the maximum. The minimum, once every four days. Is that okay?

Thanks again for everyone's advice, it is really really appreciated!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Dawn is just a brand of dishsoap . I know what you mean about the smell of buck grease though! I haven't had any unaltered males in a long time, and I visited my local rat rescue earlier this week. I sure don't miss that smell!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

sounds like you tried to was them all at once, if so that is never going to work

We do a two person rat line in our wash process. If you have a friend to help out it is a good laugh.

First is prepare your area. If you do this in the sink make sure all counters are clear because if you do have an escape they are easier to catch with no dishes to hide in or around.

I fill the sink with about 1 or 2 inches of water & then leave the facet to trickle with the proper temperature of water.

Second person stands close by with a towel over shoulder & to catch rat if necessary. Also I will have that person squeeze off the appropriate amount of soap into my palm at the right moment.

Now the rat hand off

Person one quickly scoops warm water onto the rat's shoulders, back & underside then reaches out for a small amount of soap (the more often you do this the better you will be at knowing how much soap to use). Quickly work into a lather being careful to avoid ear & eyes. Scoop up more water to rinse & if there is any residue left over you have that trickle of water running... just place them under that for a couple seconds for a good rinse. Turn to the 2nd person who should now have the towel stretched out toward you. Rub briskly.

I can wash a rat like this in the matter of seconds & so long as I have no escapes I can get through bathing all 7 of mine in the matter of just a few minutes.

If I don't have a friend to help I lay out the towel onto the counter & I pour some soap into a small dish so that I am able to dip my fingertips into it. 

It take practice

Hopefully this little description helps you out

**side note: I have been using the shampoo made for ferrets (four paws ferret glow) the last 3 times I washed my rats. I use only a drop or two. It is mildly fragrant, no one has had any sneezes & the hairless rat had no signs of any type of skin reaction. Since ferrets have a slight musky smell & a natural oily coat I figured this might be formulated to not strip too much of their natural oils. It has worked wonderfully.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am going to buy a range of different bathing products, and see which one works the best. (I won't bathe them more then once every week!) Anyway, so far I've bought Dawn, Johnsons Body Wash, another random one I've never heard of and I'm out to get Four Paws Ferret Glow today!

I'll keep you all updated, and tell you what happens in their next bathtime!


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

I faced this problem as well until I approached it scientifically. 

In the wild, such a bad smell as we find in most rat cages would be a liability as dogsm coyotes, cats, snakes?, and owls could sniff them out. Try NOT sniffing them out. I looked at all the factors and when you realize what their natural bedding is, it becomes clear. 

Wild rats burrow and use dirt, leaves, and other natural detritis as bedding. I copied the natural environment as closely as I could. I filled the lower level of their double cage with dirt and put fresh grass and leaves in. I watched to se what would happen. The rats dug tunnels, made nests with the plant matter, and seemed happier. But the smell? Much, much, much diminished, if not eliminated. 

Curious, I investigated further the biotic processes that produced this result. Dirt naturally absorbed odor, as urine is deposited it filters through the soil and is metabolized through microscopic fauna, as are the raisins. The plant matter accelerates other healthy bacteria and you end up with an active compost ecosystem. The result? Where dirt and other natural bedding is used, odor, ammonium, and harmful bacteria are filtered, processed, and consumed through the same system that saves rats in their natural habitat. Odor is gone and a pleasant earthy smell is created. 

You still must clean out the soil sample, but much less often (depending on amount). A 10 to 20 gallon bottom will last between 2 to 4 weeks as the rats constantly turn the compost heap over. Is this safe? Yes, if you are careful about the source of soil, use enough, and change it, it is very safe and happy for the rodents. I have 4 rats living 2 plus years so far on this method. Remember ammonium is replaced as soon as a rat pees in traditional bedding situations, the dirt filters and absorbs. 

Is this perfect? No. The necessary amount of dirt takes up a large portion of an aquarium, the rats tend to dig it all over the floor, and the owner must closely monitor the moisture content. But as far as odor and harmful waste byproducts go, nature indeed knows best. 

Mix your soil in three parts sand, clay, and detritic compost (potting soil) to preserve moisture without it getting too hard.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i use baby shampoo, if you go to rat health, i have pics of what it looks like when i bathe mine  just from today too

clip their claws BEFORE the bath or your arms will look like mine twisted: OZZY!) they will climb your arms but baby shampoo in the water, get them wet, avoid face and ears as much as possible. when wet, take a small amount of baby shampoo and rub it into the fur (again avoid face ears and eyes) then when lathered, rince them off WELL. then take a towel, wrap him up and give him a nice massage, make sure he is DRY or he could get sick. good luck!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

bathing as often as once a week is not healthy for their skin & coat regardless of what you wash them with


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is your cage powdercoated or galvanized?

I usually bathe my rats (if totally necessary) in the sink with baby shampoo or pet shampoo. For boys with a serious buck grease problem just use a little bit of Dawn dishsoap on the problem areas, and nowhere else. Bathing is usually a frightening and skin-drying experience, so unless its truly necessary then try not to. Are your boys marinaters? Maybe you need to line their hammocks in wash cloths and change them daily?

Maybe try a new bedding to find one better at odour absorption, I do very well with aspen myself.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

"Yesterdays News" works great for odor absorbtion... it's recycled and compressed newspaper pellets... odor free, 99.7 dust free, and non-toxic.

A 20lb. bag of it cost around $13 here... a little more pricey than the alternatives but i'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for... your ratties deserve the best you can give them. Sorry if this sounded like a sales-pitch!  I used that carefresh crap (the soft fluffy recycled paper) and it didn't work nearly as good... and honestly I think the stuff smells horrid out of the bag.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

well my rats are pitiful in the tub. Fiona who is about 6 months old. and Lola who is about 1 month old hate them. I fill up the tub in warm water. (shallow of course) but enough so lola can swim. well i bathe them with CleanCritter or something like that I found in the pet store for small animals. they end up smelling like baby powder. =]


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i now have a deep, old style tub so when their tails get dingy i put in nough water so that it reaches their bellies but they can still touch bottom comfortably then put the baby soap directly in the water and froth it up. i'll let them "play" in that while i clean out their cage. they aren't as clean as when i give them a sink bath but they get some of the grime off. (i also drain the water and rinse them all off in fresh water before drying and cuddle time on the couch). 

Njal: the dirt is a fascinating idea. but do you have to use an aquarim? how deep a base would you need if you just wanted to line the bottom of a cage? when monitoring for moisture what do you look for exactly? and when you said 2-4 weeks before it needs changing, that wasn't a mistype right? this sounds like a wonderful alternative and so much better suited to my circumstances if i can make it work


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I use puppy shampoo with my girls... it works pretty well.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> Njal: the dirt is a fascinating idea. but do you have to use an aquarim? how deep a base would you need if you just wanted to line the bottom of a cage? when monitoring for moisture what do you look for exactly? and when you said 2-4 weeks before it needs changing, that wasn't a mistype right? this sounds like a wonderful alternative and so much better suited to my circumstances if i can make it work


An aquarium is best because you need a certain level for tunneling and composting, BUT I have used soil as shallow litter and it is still superior to other alternatives. Normal depth is okay but they will still dig like crazy and this option is slightly messier. 

Too dry: soil ceases to be sticky enough to make tunnels and stand lightly similar to sand or potting soil. (the rats still dig it but no tunnels) If it is too dry, composting will not occur and the soil will get contaminated faster. Too wet: smears, any water, too sticky, muddy. It should be like the soil you dig up at 3-5 inches in a garden, pack it down. If too wet, bacteria and fungus will grow too fast and the soil will turn faster. 

2-4 weeks. No mistype, I have experimented with a 35 gallon tub and if you mix grass etc and VERY carefully monitor moisture, keep paper stuff out, and remove extra food, 6 weeks. (I found this amazing and stuck my head in there and sniffed a bunch.) 2-4 weeks is safe. Get a little shovel and turn it over once a week and repack it. 

I warn you, if you try this, you will get excited and never go back to other litters.

Edit: give your rats an area away for the dirt to clean themselves and take break, a two story cage is ideal. But there is nothing cuter than muddy rat prints on the side of the cage!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the pan i use is about 3-4 inches deep, would that be enough? if not i have a 20gal with a crack in it, would that be ok to use or would the crack plus the weight of the soil and the rats digging in it not be safe?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> the pan i use is about 3-4 inches deep, would that be enough? if not i have a 20gal with a crack in it, would that be ok to use or would the crack plus the weight of the soil and the rats digging in it not be safe?


Go for five inches at least. The crack will be fine in the 20, I have a cracked 10 as a bottom and it is kosher. Tell me how it goes!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Want to cut back on arm scratches? Bathe with your rat.

I know it sounds weird, but it works for me and my heart rat, Doris. I almost always have her in the bathroom romping around when I get a bath, and now she is comfortable in the bathroom.

She uses the edge of the garbage bin to climb up onto the edge of the bath and crawl around. She uses me as an island so she can clamber from one end of the bath to the other, sniffing the water, attempting to eat my soap (weirdo), and washing her tail. 

I fill the bath up a ways, get in, and fill it almost to the the top. That way, she's closer to the surface of the water while she's on the edge of the tub and she can wash her face while she's sitting there. You can take advantage of this by cupping a little water in your hand and pouring it over her back, and rubbing in a little baby shampoo/soap of your choice. She won't sit still, but you can always hold onto her and rinse the soap off that way. Make sure there is a towel on the floor, and she will inevitably sit on the towel and groom herself dry.

 No scratches. No stress.

(make sure the temperature in your bathroom is up fairly high, don't give her a chill!)


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

mine smell too, i have 3 males

they just pee in theyure bedding and hammocks etc, then lay in it etc

i can smell them when coming upstairs to my room.

doesnt bother me that much, but mum doesnt like it

in the process of potty training

= ]


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

I have found a no water neem foam. It works really well for in between baths. I got it at Meijers for $5.99.


----------



## Elythador (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmm, I am very confused..I have posted a topic on the smell off male rats because I was scared of my bedroom getting stunk out. I was reasured that male rats barely smell as long as they are cleaned out regurlarly. This thread seems to be saying the complete opposite! Help!!


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

My rats dont smell themselves but the cage does. I cant fix it and dont know what to do there cage is a wire one, and there litter trained but they stand a level up from the litter box and pee, the pee falls into the litter but the smell remains


----------

